# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Accare (Groningen)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Accare 
Hanzeplein 1
Groningen

Bezoek de website van Accare


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Accare (Groningen).*

----------

